# slightly open vulva????



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a ff alpine doe that is due sometime in the next 3 weeks. For the past week I have noticed that her vulva was slightly open (pretty sure she lost her plug 2 weeks ago). Her udder is filling slightly but nowhere near what I would expect it to be. I came out today and her vulva is even more open, she is not eating as much as usual and around her tail head looks sunken in but she wont let me feel it. Her whole area around her vulva looks pushed out and swollen. I didnt think she was this close bc of the udder but now I dont know. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

She is now hiding in the back of the barn. I dont know what is going on with her. Her udder should be huge since she is a milk goat right? I had 2 other milk goats kid before and their udders were enormous, but they had kidded several times before.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes they don't really fill until the last few hours before kidding. Any signs of imminent kidding?


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well she is just acting weird. Not completely off her feed but not very enthusiastic about it either, hiding in the back of the barn, when she does come outside she goes to a corner of the fence and leans against it with her head down and her bottom backed up to the fence. I finally was able to feel her ligs and one side is almost gone, other side is still there but has a bouncy kind of give to it. Her udder is more full than yesterday but has a long way to go. Occasional pawing nothing real intense yet. I dont see any sign of contractions buy her back above her tail looks more sloped downward. Now her mom is due around the same time has a full udder and is dropped but is exhibiting no other signs unlike her daughter. I just dont know about these girls.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Head hung down not good. Can you get a temp on her? Has she been positioning at all? (arching back)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get her in a pen and get her temp.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I can try to get a temp. Shes not super friendly. She is acting a bit better now but still looks the same in her girly parts. She did go to her food dish and pick a little finally. She is rubbing her sides along the fence and did appear to be arched a few times. Mostly I have noticed her stretching out a lot. When her head was down she was sort of pushing it against the fence and holding her bottom against the other side of the fence while leaning her whole right side along the fence. Just standing there like that for abt 15 mins or so then come back and rub her side down it. She is the smallest of my does and looks to be having a single but her behavior is just odd for her and that mixed with the open vulva is worrying me.


----------



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

I got her temp 102.7


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is normal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be she is in early stages of labor...it can be uncomfortable as babies get into position..lots of stretching and such..but I would keep a very close eye on her incase she's in trouble..


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Any updates on this girl? Did she kid yet?


----------

